# Dropping bombs with your enlarger



## compur (Aug 1, 2015)

A little known alternative use for your enlarger is to use it as a bomb sight. This scene from "Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon" illustrates this:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2015)

That looks like the Omega bombsight that revolutionized aerial bombardment in the second world war!  [lol!] 

What a GREAT find, compur!!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2015)

That's a secret?    Huh...  What do you normally use as a bomb sight then?


----------

